# Canadian Coast Guard



## mikewalker28 (28 Jun 2012)

Has anyone here volunteered for this, i was thinking about doing it and wanted to know much much time it consumed.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (29 Jun 2012)

It's a full time job, on boats, I don't think you'll like it:

http://www.ccg-gcc.gc.ca/eng/CCG/Careers/

or do you mean this:

http://ccga-pacific.org/


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Jun 2012)

Most seagoing jobs in the CCG are on a 28 day cycle, 28 at sea and 28 off. The term they use is "laydays" and can't remember the forumla, but it gives you the allocated time off depending on your time in. So in theory you should be at sea for roughly 5 cycles and off for 7.


----------



## Mike5 (4 Jul 2012)

If you're interested in volunteering would recommend the Canadian Coast Guard Auxiliary.  Units tend to be community-based so opportunities to volunteer, timing of shifts, training, etc would depend on the unit.  By the way, on the West Coast they have changed the name to Royal Canadian Marine Search and Rescue but they're still associated with the CCGA.


http://rcmsar.com/
http://ccga-ca.com/


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Jul 2012)

Mike5 said:
			
		

> If you're interested in volunteering would recommend the Canadian Coast Guard Auxiliary.  Units tend to be community-based so opportunities to volunteer, timing of shifts, training, etc would depend on the unit.  By the way, on the West Coast they have changed the name to Royal Canadian Marine Search and Rescue but they're still associated with the CCGA.
> 
> 
> http://rcmsar.com/
> http://ccga-ca.com/



I thought that was a national thing? Hmmm this explains the plotting that's going on, seens the wannabe RNLI old guard is alive and well in BC.


----------



## chrisf (4 Jul 2012)

To the original poster...

The coast guard is *quite* seperate from the navy (Being a civillian department under DFO, whereas the the navy is a branch of the CF, which in turns falls under DND).

Aside from a few members here who might incidentally be employees of the coast guard as well, you're not going to find a huge amount of information...

In the mean time, you can volunteer with the CCG Auxilliary, or if you're looking for employment, and have suitable skills, posistions are advertised though the federal public service website. Arctic Region was (probably still is) looking for oilers and stewards.

As well, they recruit and train individual for navigation and marine engineering positions, through the coast guard college in Sydney, not a bad deal, 4 years of training paid for by the coast guard, not sure how much time you owe them on graduation, but if it's what you're interested in doing for a career, then you've got a garunteed job at it if you make it through the college. Information available on the CCG website.

Further to that, I know people [students] who've been hired for the summer to man lifeboat stations, if there's positions available, see the public service jobs website.


----------

